# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا بعد از کنکور هم میشه برای دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کرد؟؟ مثلا زمان اعلام نتایج؟

## amirh03ein

سلام دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب این سول رو میدونید جواب بدید چون خیلی مهمه برام؛ الان که کنکور برگزار شده هنوزم میشه برای آزاد ثبت نام کرد؟ مثلا وقت اعلام نتایج؟


پدر یکی از دوستام سر یه خودخواهی بیجا نذاشت پسرش آزاد ثبت نام کنه و حالا با این وضعیت سوالات افتضاح تجربی خیلی بعیده اون رشته دلخواهش رو بتونه سراسری قبول بشه.. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب این سول رو میدونید جواب بدید چون خیلی مهمه برام؛ الان که کنکور برگزار شده هنوزم میشه برای آزاد ثبت نام کرد؟ مثلا وقت اعلام نتایج؟
> 
> 
> پدر یکی از دوستام سر یه خودخواهی بیجا نذاشت پسرش آزاد ثبت نام کنه و حالا با این وضعیت سوالات افتضاح تجربی خیلی بعیده اون رشته دلخواهش رو بتونه سراسری قبول بشه.. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.


دانشگاه ازاد ب جز رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی بدون ازمون دانشجو میگیره البته فکر کنم با سوابق تحصیلی
پزشکی دندن دارو دامپزشکی با ازمون سراسری پذیرش داره

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب این سول رو میدونید جواب بدید چون خیلی مهمه برام؛ الان که کنکور برگزار شده هنوزم میشه برای آزاد ثبت نام کرد؟ مثلا وقت اعلام نتایج؟
> 
> 
> پدر یکی از دوستام سر یه خودخواهی بیجا نذاشت پسرش آزاد ثبت نام کنه و حالا با این وضعیت سوالات افتضاح تجربی خیلی بعیده اون رشته دلخواهش رو بتونه سراسری قبول بشه.. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.



بله الان اصلا ثبت نام ازاد نیست
موقعی که کارنامه ات اومد یه کد پایینش هست واسه ثبت نامه ازاد و وقتی اعلام کردن که ثبت نام ازاد شروع شده میری ثبتنام

----------

